# Can anyone Help me or fix this amp for me US Amp AX3000DE to help me save money?



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

1st off. If I posted this on the wrong forum. Can you direct me to the right one or move it to the right one?



Thats where pictures are.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...13226-i-blew-my-us-amp-ax3000de-2nd-time.html


US Amp AX3000DE Broken, can someone walk me through, help or fix it for me? - YouTube



I will happily pay someone to fix this, or if someone could help me. I mean. Gosh. I made a mistake. I only had the amp back for 3 weeks. I paid $450 for it. Got it fixed back in August because I broke it by making a mistake and got it fixed for $450. Blew 25 resistors and 2 power supplies.

A guy on here said I paid too much. Any help?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes you were over charged.If I repair an amp like that I would charge around $250.
They should have replaced all 24 mosfets,all 24 gate resistors,the drivers,the PWM IC,and all the insulators.Thats just the power supply section.
Who knows whats going on with the amp section.
The parts I mentioned should run about $50.
Anybody who repairs amps knows you never just replace a few mosfets when there run in parallel.Even if they check ok.There cheap and easy to replace considering the amps already apart.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I am going to send it into us amps for repair.

There price is 300 with parts included + shipping.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds like the best thing to do.They should give you some kind of warranty also,at least 90 days.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I'll have to check with them on that. But I hope so.


----------

